# Hoisting heavy objects to and from a low grid



## kiersplat (Jan 4, 2023)

I have a pair of Electrovice ETX-10P speakers which individually are about 50lbs. I put ETX-TCA-S truss brackets on both of them. We have about a 9ft-ish high grid in the space that I mounted the speakers to.

When I put the speakers up, my team just passed me the speaker while I was up on a ladder and I swung it into place. A little nerve-wracking but we got it up there. Those speakers are very heavy and I'm not incredibly strong.

The problem is I don't have someone to help me take them down right now (it is what it is) but I need to get them down. I was looking at using a gambrel and pulley hoist but it might be too long accounting for the length of the pulleys and slings. I'll probably buy the gambrel and pulley setup later today since its time sensitive but I wanted to probe some more experienced minds to see if you have any better ideas.


----------



## microstar (Jan 4, 2023)

If you have a pipe grid the speakers are mounted on, just throw a rope over it, attach speaker bracket to rope, and lower them down. You don't need a pulley. If you have a secure means to tie off the other end of the rope, 
you could probably even do this by yourself (not recommended though).


----------



## Amiers (Jan 4, 2023)

There’s always someone but if there truly isn’t anyone you are going to have a hell of a time holding the rope and lifting up the slide clamp. I would honestly call a few friends buy them a pizza and say help me for 5 mins for lunch.


----------



## egilson1 (Jan 5, 2023)

kiersplat said:


> I have a pair of Electrovice ETX-10P speakers which individually are about 50lbs. I put ETX-TCA-S truss brackets on both of them. We have about a 9ft-ish high grid in the space that I mounted the speakers to.
> 
> When I put the speakers up, my team just passed me the speaker while I was up on a ladder and I swung it into place. A little nerve-wracking but we got it up there. Those speakers are very heavy and I'm not incredibly strong.
> 
> The problem is I don't have someone to help me take them down right now (it is what it is) but I need to get them down. I was looking at using a gambrel and pulley hoist but it might be too long accounting for the length of the pulleys and slings. I'll probably buy the gambrel and pulley setup later today since its time sensitive but I wanted to probe some more experienced minds to see if you have any better ideas.


Don’t work alone on ladders. Have a ground person one the other end of a rope simply run over the grid at tied to the speaker bracket. You release the clamp, they lower.


----------



## bobgaggle (Yesterday at 8:45 AM)

Not that I'm endorsing Harbor Fright, but you could screw a piece of plywood to one of these and make yourself a cheapo DIY speaker lift.


----------



## TimMc (Yesterday at 10:57 PM)

bobgaggle said:


> Not that I'm endorsing Harbor Fright, but you could screw a piece of plywood to one of these and make yourself a cheapo DIY speaker lift.


One can usually rent those, too. Some "go to 11" .


----------



## Dionysus (Today at 5:57 PM)

Yeah lots of rental houses have "material lifts" such as these -> https://www.genielift.com/en/material-handling-products/material-lifts
There is also the repurposing of the ST-25 or such for the same kind of application. Getting the heavy things up in the air so they can then be attached properly.


----------



## TimMc (Today at 7:48 PM)

Dionysus said:


> Yeah lots of rental houses have "material lifts" such as these -> https://www.genielift.com/en/material-handling-products/material-lifts
> There is also the repurposing of the ST-25 or such for the same kind of application. Getting the heavy things up in the air so they can then be attached properly.


Indeed. Selecting appropriate tools for the job...


----------

